# الغراب ..... فى الكتاب المقدس.!!!!



## khalafmakary (13 يوليو 2011)

الغراب ..... فى الكتاب المقدس.!!!!

موقف الرب من الغراب

1- طاعة الغربان لأوامره:

يقول الرب لإيليا: «وقد أمرت الغربان أن تعولك هناك» (1مل17: 4). وهنا نرى الرب في سلطانه المطلق، والذي له أن يأمر، وعلى الكل أن يُطيع. إنه السيد الخالق .. ابن الإنسان، والذي له كامل السلطان على خليقته. والذي تكلم عنه داود قائلاً: «تُسلِّطه على أعمال يديك. جعلت كل شيء تحت قدميه: الغنم والبقر جميعاً، وبهائم البر أيضاً، وطيور السماء، وسمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه. أيها الرب سيدنا، ما أمجد اسمك في كل الأرض!» (مز8: 6-9).

من أجل ذلك لا عجب أن نرى الغراب يُطيع أمره. ولكن ألا نتعجب كثيراً عندما نرى أن العصيان والتمرد يأتي من جانب الإنسان؟!

كيف سقط الإنسان وطُرد من الجنة؟ كيف أدخل آدم أكبر مصيبة في الأرض؟ كيف فقد السلطان الذي أعطاه له الرب؟ لقد كان له سلطان على: «سمك البحر.. طير السماء .. كل حيوان يدب على الأرض» (تك1: 28). ولكنه تعدى أمر الرب، عصى وصيته، ففقد السلطان الذي أُعطيَ له.

لكن شكراً للرب، لأنه جاء آدم الأخير، الإنسان الثاني، والذي استطاع أن يُكرم الله على الأرض منفذاً كل وصاياه، فهو وحده الذي رفع عينيه نحو السماء مخاطباً الآب قائلاً: «أنا مجدتك على الأرض. العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته» (يو17: 4). وهو الذي قال لتلاميذه: «ليفهم العالم أني أحب الآب، وكما أوصاني الآب هكذا أفعل» (يو14: 31). ذاك الذي كانت الطاعة أمراً غريباً على طبيعته، لكنه تبارك اسمه .. «مع كونه ابناً تعلم الطاعة مما تألم به» (عب5: 8)!! ولقد ختم حياته بأعجب طاعة عندما «أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب» (في2: 8).

وهكذا جلب مرة أخرى البركة، ورفع اللعنة، وهذا ما يشرحه لنا الرسول بولس: «لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خطاة، هكذا أيضاً بإطاعة الواحد سيُجعل الكثيرون أبراراً» (رو5 : 19).

2- اعتناؤه بفراخ الغربان:

كما عرفنا من صفات الغراب أنه لا يعتني بفراخه، إنه يتركها في العش دون أن يُلبي احتياجاتها من طعام أو شراب، ولكن هل تموت هذه الفراخ الصغيرة؟ الإجابة لا، لأن الله هو الذي يعتني بها؟!

وهذا ما قاله الرب لأيوب: «من يهيئ للغراب صيده، إذ تنعب فراخه إلى الله، وتتردد لعدم القوت؟» (أي38: 41).

وجدير بالملاحظة، أن كلمة «تتردد» المذكورة هنا، تختلف عن المذكورة عن الغراب في سفر التكوين: «فخرج متردداً» (تك8: 7). ففي سفر التكوين تعني التنقل هنا وهناك، ذهاباً وإياباً. أما هنا فهي تعني حركة رأس الفراخ إلى أعلى وأسفل بصورة منتظمة.

إن هذه الفراخ التي لا قوة لها، عندما تشعر بالجوع، ولا تجد اهتماماً أو رعاية من الأم، «تتردد (أي تهز رأسها نحو السماء)»، «وتنعب (أي تصرخ - مز147: 9)»، وكأنها بذلك ترفع نظرها نحو السماء في ترجي إلى الله كي ما يعتني هو بها مسدداً احتياجاتها!!

وهذا حقاً ما يفعله الله المُنعِم الجواد .. الذي يعتني بكل خليقته، حتى ولو كانت فراخ الغراب! نعم إن هذا الغراب النجس، والمليء بالصفات الرديئة، تجد فراخه نصيباً في جود وصلاح الله!

أليس هذا هو عين ما يفعله الله مع الإنسان، إنه يُبسط خيره ولطفه على الجميع، الأردياء قبل الأبرار، وهذا ما يُؤكده الرب نفسه وهو يتكلم عن صلاح الآب .. «فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين» (مت5 : 45).

عندما أراد الرب أن يؤكد لتلاميذه مدى اعتنائه بهم، قال لهم: «تأملوا الغربان: إنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد، وليس لها مخدع ولا مخزن، والله يُقيتها. كم أنتم بالحري أفضل من الطيور!» (لوقا 12 : 24).

وجدير بالملاحظة أن إنجيل لوقا؛ الإنجيل الذي يُكلمنا عن الرب باعتباره ابن الإنسان، الكاهن العظيم، هو وحده الذي أشار إلى الغربان، إذ أن متى لم يُشر إليها (مت6: 26).

وهذا في غاية المناسبة، فالإنجيل الذي يُكلمنا عن الرب باعتباره الكاهن العطوف الرحيم، يُبرز لنا ذلك، وهو يُشير إلى اعتناء الرب بكل خليقته، حتى ولو كانت الغربان!

يُمكنني القول أن فراخ الغراب كانت تبيت في عُشها مستريحة مطمئنة، واثقة أن الله سيلبي كل ما تحتاج إليه. ولكنني أخاف أن لا يكون لنا نحن مثل هذه الثقة في الله!

استمع معي إلى كلمات الرب المشجعة لشعبه القديم: «هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها؟ حتى هؤلاء ينسين، وأنا لا أنساك» (إش49 : 15).

حينما تُهاجمك الشكوك، وحينما يساورك القلق، ليكن لسان حالك: "إن من يعتني بفراخ الغربان، حتماً سيعتني بي".

3- القدرة على تغيير عاداته:

إنه مشهد عجيب، كان يراه إيليا مرتين في اليوم، منظر غراب يحمل في فمه «خبزاً ولحماً»!

أن نرى غراباً يهرب بطعام قد خطفه، هذا أمر طبيعي، لكن أن يُحضر غراب طعاماً دون أن يهرب به ويأكله، فهذا أمر يدعو للدهشة والتعجب!

ما الذي حدث للغراب؟ ما الذي غيَّر من طبيعته التي تميل إلى الخطف؟ وجعله هكذا أليفاً مستأنساً، بل أتجاسر وأقول، لقد صار الغراب صديقاً وفياً لإيليا الذي لم يكن له سابق معرفة به، مع أنه لم يكن على الإطلاق صديقاً وفياً لنوح الذي كان يعرفه، بل وكان هو الذي يُطعمه!! إننا لا نجد سبباً منطقياً نستطيع أن نقوله، لكننا نستطيع أن نُجزم عن يقين، أن الرب هو الذي جعل الغراب يفعل ذلك!

سأل مرة الرب شعبه قائلاً: «هل يُغير الكوشي جلده أو النمر رقطه؟» (إر23:13). الإجابة لا يستطيع أحد من البشر أن يفعل ذلك. فمن يستطيع أن يُغيِّر الطبيعة الفاسدة المتأصلة في الكيان من الداخل. وهذا ما أدركه أيوب فقال للرب: «ولو اغتسلت في الثلج، ونظَّفت يدي بالإشنان، فإنك في النقع تغمسني، حتى تكرهني ثيابي» (أي9: 30، 31). بل هذا ما يُعلنه أيضاً الرب لإرميا: «فانك وإن اغتسلت بنطرون، وأكثرت لنفسك الأُشنان، فقد نقش إثمك أمامي، يقول السيد الرب» (إر2 : 22).

لكن شكراً للرب الذي قال: «غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله» (لو18 : 27). فالذي جعل الغراب يُحضِر الطعام لإيليا، هو وحده القادر أن يمنح طبيعة جديدة، تختلف تماماً عن الطبيعة القديمة (2كو5 : 17). فبعد أن كانت تحكمنا أهواء وشهوات رديئة، صارت لنا دوافع مقدسة، ترغب في كل ما هو روحي وإلهي، وهذا ما يُشير إليه الرسول يوحنا بالقول: «المولود من الجسد جسد هو، والمولود من الروح هو روح» (يو3 : 6). 

4- تشبيه لون شعر الرب بلون الغراب:

لو كان هناك شيء وحيد يمكن للغراب أن يعتز به، هو أن لون شعر الرب تَشَبَّه بلونه! إذ تقول العروس وهي تصف شعر الرب: «قصصه مسترسلة حالكة كالغراب» (نش5: 11). فالغراب يتميز بلونه الأسود القاتم.

وعندما شبَّهت العروس شعر الرب باللون الأسود، فهذا للتعبير على أن الرب «ليس عنده تغيير أو ظل دوران». يقول عنه الرسول بولس: «يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد» (عب13: 8). إنه يتكلم عن نضارة الرب الدائمة وقوته التي تنشئ فينا الرجاء والثقة وتذكرنا بكلماته المطمئنة لشعبه القديم «لأني أنا الرب لا أتـغيّر. فأنتم يا بني يعقوب لم تفنوا»


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2011)

*حلو اوى التأمل و الموضوع ده 
شكرا اخويا  ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك *


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدااا
موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

